# número o nombre



## Quiddity

Hola! 
Tinc un dubte, que tot i que he intentat aclarir força vegades, encara no hi ha manera! Algú em sap explicar de manera senzilla la diferència entre nombre i número? 
Merci!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Quiddity, i benvinguda!

A grans trets podríem dir que *número* es fa servir per designar la posició enmig d'una sèrie. Per exemple: _el número sis (= 6), la pàgina número dos._

*Nombre* ho fem servir com a sinònim de "quantitat". _Hi havia un gran nombre de persones; el nombre de casos pot variar. _Aquí és on més ens equivoquem; solem dir "número".
En matemàtiques es fa servir per designar conceptes abstractes_, nombres enters, nombre parell_.

No sé si amb això et quedarà gaire més clar. He trobat això que potser t'ajuda.
Si no, si tens algun cas concret que no vegis clar, a veure si entre tots ho aclarim!

Salut!


----------



## Quiddity

Moltes gràcies! Ara faig una ullada al link i als exemples, però crec que amb la teva explicació faré!
Merci


----------



## Elemaye

Bon dia!
llavors, el més correcte seria dir "està en nombres negatius", oi?

Gràcies!


----------



## Circunflejo

Sí, nombres negatius.


----------



## Penyafort

La diferència entre _nombre_ i _número_ és prou evident: el primer és un mot català de soca i rel; el segon, un castellanisme sobrer però plenament acceptat i que, per a bona part dels parlants, inclosa la gent gran, ha substituït _nombre_ de totes totes. 

Diria que la diferenciació entre les dues paraules va ser un refinament afrancesat i acadèmic del començament del segle XX que, si més no, va aconseguir de restituir la forma genuïna en l'estàndard escrit.


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort, hi altres llengües, com a l'alemany, que també fan aquesta diferència per referir-se a quantitat (nombre) o clasificació/posició (número).


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> Penyafort, hi altres llengües, com a l'alemany, que també fan aquesta diferència per referir-se a quantitat (nombre) o clasificació/posició (número).



Sí. I probablement va ser aquest matís d'algunes llengües que va portar a establir aquesta diferència també en català, de manera més aviat artificial.

Ja fora bo però que els parlants en féssim la diferència, quan s'escaigués. Malauradament la paraula _nombre _és una més d'aquelles que han anat deixant de sentir-se en la parla corrent, com a mínim al Principat.


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquí ho tenim bastant fotut, ja fa un bon grapat d'anys que el mot _nombre _ha desaparegut del nostre catàleg per expressar quantitat, al seu lloc empram _número_, i usam _nom _en lloc de _nombre _quan no es refereix a quantitat:

1. números pars o impars, números romans o aràbics, números complexos o decimals, ha tocat el gros al número 70809, visc al número 1 del carreró que tens davant ca teva, número positiu o negatiu,

Emperò seguim diguent: un gran nombre d'estudiants; quedar sense cap nombre d'options, augmentar o disminuir  molt el nombre d'espectadors...
2. nom comú, nom singular o plural...


----------

